# Post Sigmoidoscopy Question



## Nervous (Feb 18, 2007)

I just had a sigmoidoscopy done this morning. (About 9 hours ago). I had the citrate magnesium last night and had a few bowel movements, (urgent) at 2am and 6am. Did the fleet emema's 2 hours before the appointment. I had no sedative..fully awake, (wasn't too bad). Major gas after, and I did expell it. However, since I've been home, I've had the urge to have a BM, but I only release a little liquid movement, like last night after the citrate. Is this normal? My stomach is still gurgly, and gassy, and I am boated. Does anyone know if this is normal after a sigmoidoscopy?? Please help me, I'm a little worried. I had toast after I came home, and a grilled sandwich at lunch.


----------



## 21198 (Dec 10, 2006)

Hi nervous ,didnt the doc give you any post -op paperwork about what to expect after the procedure ?? Shame on them ,but I can tell you your symptoms all sound normal ,yes you may feel like you have to go potty,and only a bit of liquid is all that comes out,well your entire digestive system was emptied completely (remember the mag cit,and 2 enemas ?)so it will be a day or two until enough fecal matter forms in your colon to make a solid BM .I would try to eat soft type foods ( fruits,yogurt,etc.)so that first BM wont hurt coming out ,i know from it happening to me


----------



## Nervous (Feb 18, 2007)

Hey Poundinpat,Phewwww....boy am I relieved. Thank you very much for your quick reply. I feel so much better knowing that this is normal. I didn't even think of the soft foods..that's a good tip, thank you. They didn't give me too much info. today. I guess b/c I opted for no sedation, I was out super fast, and it was really rushed. Thanks again!


----------

